# What is the cheapest way to Add Carplay to a 2017 Infiniti Q50



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

What is the cheapest way to Add Carplay to a 2017 Infiniti Q50 without changing te stock radio. I am even open to a USB CarPlay option if it’s available.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

hack the can bus


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Buy another car.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Alain93 (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess you want a free hack, if not there is that


----------



## Bman427 (Feb 21, 2020)

I would imagine this would work for car play also....









How I displayed Android Auto on the stock screen for less than $50 - MyG37


Audio, Video & Electronics - How I displayed Android Auto on the stock screen for less than $50 - So, I was able to get android auto working on my car with the help of a Raspberry Pi and a few mods to the stock screen assembly. This uses a Pi 3 running the free Crankshaft NG software. Parts...



www.myg37.com


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Bman427 said:


> I would imagine this would work for car play also....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats way beyond my technical abilities my friend 🙂


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wireless Apple Carplay For infiniti 8inch Screen 2015-2019 Q50 Q60 Q50L QX50 Android Auto Mirror Wifi Car Play Airplay


Wireless Apple Carplay For infiniti 8inch Screen 2015-2019 Q50 Q60 Q50L QX50 Android Auto Mirror Wifi Car Play Airplay Support Models infiniti Q50/Q60/Q50L/QX50 2015-2019 8inch Screen Functions infiniti for apple Carplay,infiniti Refitting apple Carplay,infiniti Upgrade apple Carplay



carplay-technology.myshopify.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

MrGreen83 said:


> Wireless Apple Carplay For infiniti 8inch Screen 2015-2019 Q50 Q60 Q50L QX50 Android Auto Mirror Wifi Car Play Airplay
> 
> 
> Wireless Apple Carplay For infiniti 8inch Screen 2015-2019 Q50 Q60 Q50L QX50 Android Auto Mirror Wifi Car Play Airplay Support Models infiniti Q50/Q60/Q50L/QX50 2015-2019 8inch Screen Functions infiniti for apple Carplay,infiniti Refitting apple Carplay,infiniti Upgrade apple Carplay
> ...


Thanks....Just bought it...$370 is not a bad price at all.


----------



## Jaltman51 (Jun 3, 2020)

nautchilous said:


> Thanks....Just bought it...$370 is not a bad price at all.


How does it work so far?? I’m looking to do this myself.


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Got the Carplay module installed...My installer said it was not an easy install even with the YouTube videos 🙂
So this unit will allow me to go wired or wireless unlike most Oem Carplay systems....The unit integrated perfectly with my factory radio Mapquest, Waze, Messenger, Pandora works perfectly....My only compliant is the Bluetooth option works only with the system own microphone and speaker, which I have no idea where my installer hid it. Incoming calls sounds ok because of the limitations of the onboard speaker.. I wished the system could have allowed the factory system to work with the Bluetooth. The Navigation turn by turn is only through the installed speaker.
Now Pandora or music apps via carplay will be limited because you have to use the car‘s Aux inPut for the music.....The USB input would have sounded way much better....It sounds ok but when I run my phone directly to my factory USB port the difference is quite noticeable...But if you don’t have a full blown audio system, I doubt if you will be able to tell the difference. overall I am very happy with the purchase.. the unit was only $375 shipped so I can’t really complain.

Cheers


----------



## CarSight carplay solution (Jul 13, 2021)

nautchilous said:


> What is the cheapest way to Add Carplay to a 2017 Infiniti Q50 without changing te stock radio. I am even open to a USB CarPlay option if it’s available.


Infiniti carplay module : 335.3US $ 30% OFF|Wireless Android Auto CarPlay for Infiniti Q50 Q60 QX50 Q50L Android Navigation OEM 8 inch Monitor|Car Multimedia Player| - AliExpress


----------



## Theloanpro (Aug 26, 2021)

CarSight carplay solution said:


> Infiniti carplay module : 335.3US $ 30% OFF|Wireless Android Auto CarPlay for Infiniti Q50 Q60 QX50 Q50L Android Navigation OEM 8 inch Monitor|Car Multimedia Player| - AliExpress


I've been looking at this unit for my 2020 QX60 Pure: t.ly/TbLi Is this the correct unit for this base model QX (no factory nav)? How have these units held up over time? Thx


----------



## nautchilous (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeah it worked great. It was too difficult to remove so I sold it with my car


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

I have installed the Car play/Android mod.
It wasn't the easiest but not to bad if you been installing 12 volt for a few years.

I'm impressed. Sound quality is 8/10.

I've had mine installed since May of 2020. No issues. Sometimes you need to restart the mod but nothing to bad.

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------

